# du tout / en absoluto



## josepbadalona

mariange said:


> Effectivement, rien à voir. Curieux, n'est-ce pas.


 
oh, pas beaucoup plus que
"en absoluto" qui ne signifie pas "absolument" mais son contraire
ou 
"del todo" qui est le contraire de "du tout" (abrégé de "pas du tout")
...
es el encanto de los idiomas


----------



## mariange

> "en absoluto" qui ne signifie pas "absolument" mais son contraire
> ou
> "del todo" qui est le contraire de "du tout" (abrégé de "pas du tout")


...
Totalmente de acuerdo. Como también tiene su encanto debatir sobre ello. Si me permites, los ejemplos que citas no me parecen ejemplos similares al de "boucler la boucle". Yo entiendo que "¡en absoluto!, correspondería más a *absolument pas!,* de hecho en español tiene claramente una connotación negativa que a veces se refuerza precediéndolo de "nada" (ej: No ha dicho nada en absoluto). Y también puede utilizarse solo: *¡absolutamente*!, con el mismo sentido que en francés.
Y con "del todo", por más que pienso, me resulta difícil descontextualizarlo y asociarlo con "du tout", que tú misma aclaras enseguid como forma abreviada de "pas du tout". Pienso en ejemplos como " no me ha gustado del todo ( un libro, una película...)", "no del todo" " no es del todo sincero"...es decir, con valor negativo, aunque no tanto como en francés. 
Saludos


----------



## josepbadalona

Y con "del todo", por más que pienso, me resulta difícil descontextualizarlo y asociarlo con "du tout", que tú misma aclaras enseguid como forma abreviada de "pas du tout". Pienso en ejemplos como " no me ha gustado del todo ( un libro, una película...)", "no del todo" " no es del todo sincero"...es decir, con valor negativo, aunque no tanto como en francés. 


estoy conforme con tu no .. del todo negatico pero por el "no" y no por el "del todo"
además , "no ... del todo" significaría para mí "sincero en sólo  un  80%" mientras que en francés "pas du tout" sería "0% sincero"

un ejemplo, lengua familiar :
-Te importa que fume ?
-Du tout (la forma correcta es "pas du tout")


----------



## chics

¡Tengo otra!

Hace poco descubrí que en ealidad "sans doute" es "tal vez" y que para que sea "sin duda" debe decirese "sans aucune doute".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Tuve la misma  hace poco Chics :
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=327950

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## rxkld

josepbadalona said:


> Y con "del todo", por más que pienso, me resulta difícil descontextualizarlo y asociarlo con "du tout", que tú misma aclaras enseguid como forma abreviada de "pas du tout". Pienso en ejemplos como " no me ha gustado del todo ( un libro, una película...)", "no del todo" " no es del todo sincero"...es decir, con valor negativo, aunque no tanto como en francés.
> 
> 
> estoy conforme con tu no .. del todo negatico pero por el "no" y no por el "del todo"
> además , "no ... del todo" significaría para mí "sincero en sólo un 80%" mientras que en francés "pas du tout" sería "0% sincero"
> 
> un ejemplo, lengua familiar :
> -Te importa que fume ?
> -Du tout (la forma correcta es "pas du tout")


 

 íPues ! Lo siento, pero no entendí muy bien lo que quisieron decir.
¿"En absoluto" significa en francés "pas du tout" o absolument pas" ?
Para mi es clarisimo.
Pero ! "No ....del todo" ¿No significa "Pas du tout"? 
En el ejemplo "No me ha gustado del todo" pelicula etc...¿Podemos traducir como "Je n'ai pas du tout aimé"?
Y en otro contexto (por ejemplo) "arriba del todo" significa "tout en haut " (en haut de tout) 
Si no me estoy perdiendo : "No .....del todo" quiere decir "pas du tout"
y "del todo" (solo) ¿"tout en" ou "de tout" ? 
Disculpad mi nivel bajo y novato, pero quisiera aclararme por favor. 
Muchas gracias por anticipado.
Un saludo amistoso a todos/todas . 
RXKLD


----------



## rxkld

chics said:


> ¡Tengo otra!
> 
> Hace poco descubrí que en ealidad "sans doute" es "tal vez" y que para que sea "sin duda" debe decirese "sans aucune doute".


 
Buenas noches chics.
Leyendo tu mensaje he visto "tal vez" es "sans doute". Pero "tal vez" en francés, puede traducirse también y *sobre todo* como *"peut être"* y "sin duda" como "sans doute" sencillamente.
Un saludo amistoso
RXKLD


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour RXKLD !



> Pero ! "No ....del todo" ¿No significa "Pas du tout"?
> En el ejemplo "No me ha gustado del todo" pelicula etc...¿Podemos traducir como "Je n'ai pas du tout aimé"?


 
Ben non, buahhhhhhhh... c'est un faux-ami, ah le traître !

No me ha gustado del todo la película: je n'ai pas trop aimé le film/ je n'ai aimé le film qu'en partie. Oui, bof, pas mal, mais...;  y'a mieux mais c'est plus cher...

Esta película no me ha gustado nada: ce film ne m'a pas du tout plu. Beurkkkkkk...

Voilà, il faut s'y faire à ces petits décalages rigolos.

En fait, *del todo* à le sens de *tout à fait*. Arriba del todo: tout à fait en haut (tout en haut). No del todo: pas tout à fait. Tu vois, vu comme ça, c'est simple.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## josepbadalona

Et pour ceux qui auraient des doutes, voici , sans l'ombre d'un doute quelquechose qui ne devrait pas du tout leur déplaire ...

Es de un magnífico artista capaz de hacer juegos malabares con las palabras : a disfrutar del todo... del todo, en concreto, no, puesto que falta sonido y su forma de contarlo, desgraciadamente.

le meilleur est "cent doutes" au milieu du texte...


----------



## rxkld

Gévy said:


> Bonjour RXKLD !
> 
> 
> 
> Ben non, buahhhhhhhh... c'est un faux-ami, ah le traître !
> 
> No me ha gustado del todo la película: je n'ai pas trop aimé le film/ je n'ai aimé le film qu'en partie. Oui, bof, pas mal, mais...; y'a mieux mais c'est plus cher...
> 
> Esta película no me ha gustado nada: ce film ne m'a pas du tout plu. Beurkkkkkk...
> 
> Voilà, il faut s'y faire à ces petits décalages rigolos.
> 
> En fait, *del todo* à le sens de *tout à fait*. Arriba del todo: tout à fait en haut (tout en haut). No del todo: pas tout à fait. Tu vois, vu comme ça, c'est simple.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


 
Hola Gévi !
Comme cela j'ai compris ! C'est plus clair dans mon esprit embrumé! 
Donc. *Del todo* = *tout à fait* et avec *no*, *pas tout à fait* !
Ca à le mérite d'être compréhensible pour mon humble niveau. 
Je te remercie "en toda el alma"
O te lo agradezco en toda en alma.
Y gracias a todos por su indulgencia ¡y ademas paciencia !
Amistosamente. RXKLD


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

- du tout = en absoluto => para nada
Ej.
- Tu as aimé ce film / Ça vous dérange que je fume ? Du tout => Para nada !

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## rxkld

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas tardes, bonjour,
> 
> - du tout = en absoluto => para nada
> Ej.
> - Tu as aimé ce film / Ça vous dérange que je fume ? Du tout => Para nada !
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego



Hola Cintia ou Martine (je ne sais jamais si je dois m'adresser à l'une ou à l'autre, ou à toutes les deux)  

Au sujet de "para nada", je suppose que ça dépend du contexte ? Car dans la chanson de Rosana  "Para nada"  veut bien dire "pour rien" !?

Extrait; 

¿Para qué ?..para Nada¿Para qué?  ¿para qué?...para nada

¿Para qué andar descalza sin rumbo?
¿Para qué izar las velas del mundo?
¿Para qué?  Para nada

Hasta luego


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,


rxkld said:


> Au sujet de "para nada", je suppose que ça dépend du contexte ? Car dans la chanson de Rosana  "Para nada"  veut bien dire "pour rien" !?


Bien sûr, ce _para nada_ n'est en relation qu'avec le sujet dont nous nous occupons dans ce fil, pour traduire : _du tout_.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

NUEVA PREGUNTA​


mariange said:


> Yo entiendo que "¡en absoluto!, correspondería más a *absolument pas!*





josepbadalona said:


> Y con "del todo", por más que pienso, me resulta difícil descontextualizarlo y asociarlo con "du tout", que tú misma aclaras enseguid como forma abreviada de "pas du tout".





Gévy said:


> c'est un faux-ami, ah le traître !


Complicado…

Pero por cierto es un falso amigo.

Porque a veces el contexto no ayuda demasiado a aclarar las cosas.

Mi autor* dice:

_Je voyais bien que cette proposition à laquelle j’étais arrivé au début des années 1990 avait un inconvénient majeur, *puisqu’elle ne respectait pas du tout* la symétrisation qu’Haudricourt avait proposée, et qu’elle était fondée, sous l’influence de la théorie classificatoire du totémisme de Lévi-Strauss, sur l’idée d’une séparation entre la nature et la culture_ […].

De hecho, no alcanzo a darme cuenta si *no respetaba en absoluto* lo que decía Haudricourt, o si *no lo respetaba del todo* (o, como se dice en mi barrio, lo respetaba hasta ahí nomás).

* Descola está hablando de _ce que j’ai fait par la suite, et qui m’a conduit en particulier à remettre en question ma première idée d’une symétrie entre d’un côté le totémisme, comme utilisation des catégories naturelles pour conceptualiser les catégories sociales, et de l’autre côté l’animisme, comme utilisation des catégories élémentaires de la pratique sociale pour conceptualiser le rapport aux objets naturels_.

_La Composition des mondes._


----------



## Madame Barberin

Hola:


> Porque a veces el contexto no ayuda demasiado a aclarar las cosas.


El contexto quizá no siempre pero en esta frase se trata de "PAS du tout", no hay ambigüedad => en absoluto, tal como se ha dicho repetidamente en este hilo.


----------



## totor

Tal vez… pero mis dudas persisten.


----------



## jprr

Hola che:

...desconocía [ totalmente ].... No hacía caso de... no contemplaba ...


----------



## totor

¿Qué tal, mon pote?

El problema es que 'en absoluto' es terminante e irreversible, mientras que


jprr said:


> ...desconocía.... No hacía caso de... no contemplaba ...


no lo son… o por lo menos es mi sensación.

(Y por eso eliminé 'totalmente').

------------------------------------------------- messages fusionnés



totor said:


> *puisqu’elle ne respectait pas du tout* la symétrisation qu’Haudricourt avait proposée


Hélas…

Ahora que me doy cuenta, J.P., si me guío por lo que vos decís es como si directamente eliminara *du tout*…

Me temo que volvemos al punto de partida.

Descola está calificando su irrespeto.

¿Es total, es absoluto, es terminante, o no tanto?


----------



## totor

Otra donde


totor said:


> el contexto no ayuda demasiado a aclarar las cosas


…il y avait un bon risotto mais le bœuf, naturellement, n'était pas cuit du tout.*

¿No estaba nada cocido o no estaba bien cocido, le faltaba un poco?

* _Soirées de Paris_, Roland Barthes.


----------



## jprr

Salut totor


totor said:


> ¿No estaba nada cocido o no estaba bien cocido, le faltaba un poco?


le faltaba _*mucho
*_
Después como siempre depende del contexto, quien habla, qué corte de res .... Ves por ejemplo para un alemán_ un rôti de bœuf_ a punto, siempre parece nada cocido


----------



## totor

jprr said:


> para un alemán_ un rôti de bœuf_ a punto, siempre parece nada cocido


----------



## swift

Hola:

A lo mejor valga la pena recalcar que ese _pas du tout_ de Barthes podría tener un dejo de desaprobación: _para nada cocido_, _crudo mejor dicho_. Aunque lo de _naturellement_ (¿“como era de esperarse”?) me despista un poco: no me queda claro si no era lo que esperaba y le causó desagrado o si dice _obviamente _para ponderar su disgusto.

A lo que pretendo apuntar es a que parece haber un efecto de contraste entre el _bon risotto_ y el _rôti de bœuf pas du tout cuit_ —especialmente por ese “mais” que los contrapone—.


----------



## totor

Désolé de no poder aclararte las cosas, José, pero se trata de un texto un poco particular, no muy hilvanado, que tampoco lo aclara, pero me suena más a


swift said:


> ponderar su disgusto


----------

